# Silver screens



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right place but I need to get a good quality *external silver screen*.

Which is the best at keeping out the cold :?:

I've tried to do a quick search but either nothing came up or so many on varied subjects that it was difficult to sort the wood from the trees :roll:

If you have an external silver screen and it really keeps out the cold please give the supplier a plug 'cos I've got to order one *now* :!: (Well next week at the latest  )


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Ours is made by Silver Products, I bought it off E bay. I think it's the same (or connected) company that makes the original ones that have a yellow label. Ours has a silver label, it arrived very quickly and very good it is too, I think I paid about 70 quid.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

adonisito said:


> Ours is made by Silver Products, I bought it off E bay. I think it's the same (or connected) company that makes the original ones that have a yellow label. Ours has a silver label, it arrived very quickly and very good it is too, I think I paid about 70 quid.


No this isn't the same Silverscreens only sell direct by phone .
http://www.silverscreens.co.uk/

They are by far the best made that I have come across.
I currently have one with the fold down panel for travelling etc.When I first put it on in November just as the cold spell started it made a noticeable difference inside the MH as I have a heater and temp gauge in there as well.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

We use Taylormade screens and we have had them for three and a half years now and cant fault them, They are on the van all year long, even when at home, and they do the job brilliantly. They are due for a wash now though  

Steve


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Yup Silverscreens are the bee's knees, had mine 10 years now and its had over a thousands days use and although a little faded it is still as good as the day I bought it. I also have one of their frost protectors, same vintage, but that is getting a little tatty now but still does the job of keeping the screen protected when the motorhome is not in use.

peedee


----------



## boater (Jul 23, 2006)

*silver screens*

hi i have a set of taylor made externals for a pre 2006 fiat not used any more if you are interested pm me.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Vancomfort for me.
Excellent service and product. Check them out.

Bob


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

This is a very popular question...just search silverscreens from the search box above.

The consenus seems to be Taylor Made, Silverscreens and Silver Products, the latter being the son of the Silverscreens people and allegedly cheaper for a better product.

The best thing about these is that they keep the sunlight out of your motorhome when laid up, thereby preventing UV ageing and discolouration of any plastic parts and fading of upholstery.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

I have Taylormade and would not hesitate to recommend them.


Keith


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks to one and all above, lots of info there for which I'm obliged, I have a bit more time today so may have another go at the search thingy 'tho I seem to be unlucky when ever I try these not just on here but everywhere  


boater - thanks for the offer but mines based on a Merc not the Fiat.


Thanks once again, if I remember I'll post latter which one I bought and how it fits / works.


----------

